
Ask HN: Ways to anonymously share employee feedback to startup executives - alexakisalex
I&#x27;m trying to introduce in the startup I work for, a way to anonymously share feedback e.g. team morale, how happy employees are, etc to upper management in a continuous basis. Have you seen such methods introduced before? Do you think this could lead to positive changes in the company culture?
======
troydavis
Check out [https://www.officevibe.com/](https://www.officevibe.com/), which
has self-service signup and a free plan. It’s a reasonable starting point and
may well solve the problem.

Two other options are
[https://www.cultureamp.com/](https://www.cultureamp.com/) and
[https://www.tinypulse.com/](https://www.tinypulse.com/). Sadly, neither one
has Web-visible pricing or self-service signup.

